# Tsunami and Mega Quake for August and September - to hit US West Coast



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Over 12 witnessess now to the September 3rd mega quake coming.

here they are

September 2010 shown to others

some of their testimonies are incredible!

complete details at earthquake2010.org

August tsunami - September 3rd mega quake - 2 separate events


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

*heres another one*

ron816a from youtube
September earthquake
July 22 I was praying and ask God to confirm the date of the earthquake. After I have finished praying I was going out to my garage when I felt the need to pray agian, I leaned on my washing which was running at the time. The washer had just started the spin cycle when put my arms and head on the washer. The washer started to shake and vibrate so I lifted my head from the washer that when I noticed the timmer, it read 3:09 on the display. God told me there are the numbers of the date. 9-3-0 or Sept 3 2010.

Ron 
Longview Washington


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

After the tsunami hits in august, I will be holding a press conference in downtown Sydney to report on the mega quaek next to come. Hopefully, the media gets wind of this and they help warn the people on the west coast of what is coming


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

weatherbill said:


> After the tsunami hits in august, I will be holding a press conference in downtown Sydney to report on the mega quaek next to come. Hopefully, the media gets wind of this and they help warn the people on the west coast of what is coming


An'I diddy here there's to be some rebounding on this yer ol Wild Billy.
Like is any of these here good vibrations and godly sent timings givin us wind of that wave not just giving the Golden Gate and Alcatraz a good hosing down but that goddamm ol USA is so solid, she ain't but going to budge an inch I understand and that rip tearing wave is goin to dome right back over Sydney way.
Is that what you'll be telling those reporters 'n all.
You just keep thumping, humping and dumping Billy and sweet Jesus will look after us all.


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

I expect the japan quake, generating the US tsunami, to hit within the next 10 hours, unless I'm mis-assessing this and it hits tomorrow.


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

in all sincerity, this is a 22 month long experiement in seeing if God still answers prayer thru the casting of lots.

Sometimes, the lot can be misinterpreted, which I beleive is the case here.

Two days in a row, I had cast lots thru prayer and the shuffle of a deck of cards and pick off the top of the deck.

Both of those days, the cards came up 8-2-8-Queen.
I thought getting the 8-2-8-Q two days in a row was incredible odds.
To me it is evidence that God is in it, but at the time I could'nt conclude anything concrete from it, accept that maybe it meant the 28th of August, 8/28 and I just wrote off the queen, as though it didn't mean anything. I thought Lord, that can;t be it, the 28th, thats not enough time of warning before the mega quake hits, but maybe I was wrong on that.

In that same lot cast, I had picked others and vertically, the cards were 8-10-10, so it had me thinking with the other lots cast later showing 8/9-10/10, that is would occur on the 9th/10th, but going back and re-assessing this, my original prayer was, show me the month and year, but it may have been that God was wanting to show me the month and day, becaue I already knew the year and thus, the 8 for august and then the 2+8+Q (12)= 22nd day of August, so I may have misinterpreted all of this.
All the other lots cast were showing me the 8 first or adding to the 8 always, and then the others were showing me th e9th or the 10th, but with 8-10-10 it could mean to add the 10+10 for the 20th. 

Its pure speculation at this point, but th eodds of me pulling up the 8-2-8-Q , 2 days in a row had me hooked, so someone from the relm of the Spirit was giving me this.
This is one reason I am convince this still hits august. What would you guy conclude, if after praying to be shown when this would hit, you get 4 of the same cards in a row, 2 days in a row after random shuffle....
do you see my dilema?????


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

I think this tsunami hits August 22nd

the original lot cast was an 8-2-8-Queen-10

take the 8 for august, 2+8+Q(12)=22 then the 10 for the year.

8-22-10

the very next day I picked the same exact cards, only not the 10, just the 8-2-8-Q

If I had kept going, I would have picked the 10 and that would have given me a clue but I only picked the 4 cards the next day, which is a miracle in of itself, that I picked the 8-2-8-Q two days in a row. This is where I beleive I made the mistake with the original lot cast.

Only a week away till we find out on that


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

> do you see my dilema?????


Not if this card picking helps at stud poker on a Misisippi steamer , Lotto or for picking the Kentucky Derby winner.
And what do the cards say about Tony for Saturday, he being a good god fearing man up against an Athiest sinner.
I believe Paul the Octopus went for Tony


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Another incredible confirmation came in last night here in this youtube video




This lot cast was just incredible!
That makes 17 + strong confirmations now on the september 3rd date

I miss read the tsunami lots cast. that still hits in August I beleive, but this sept 3rd date, unlike the tsunami time being august, has a whole lot more backing it!

Those 17+ confirmations are here September 2010 shown to others


----------



## Resty10 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is scary, then again it would never hurt to be prepared.


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Tsunami Update

here is an update to the pre-quake tsunami that is supposed to hit


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Weatherbill

Do you seriously believe that God would choose to reveal catastrophic world events to *you*, using your *washing machine*? Think about it.....


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Skydancer said:


> Weatherbill
> 
> Do you seriously believe that God would choose to reveal catastrophic world events to *you*, using your *washing machine*? Think about it.....


not sure waht you mean by that. I was shown the number of days to go till the mega quake hits in a 3 card pick. Others have also been given similar supernatural signs on this, their stories at the web site, earthquake2010.org


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm referring to your own post, it is number 2 on the previous page.... but having God use a deck of cards to reveal His Holy plan also seems dubious. I don't mean to offend you. I guess let's wait and see what happens on September the 3rd.


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

Skydancer said:


> I'm referring to your own post, it is number 2 on the previous page.... but having God use a deck of cards to reveal His Holy plan also seems dubious. I don't mean to offend you. I guess let's wait and see what happens on September the 3rd.


Well, September 3rd will tell us. Its just 9 days away.


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

17 supernatural tstimoies, all pointing to september.....and oh yeah, one healing to

at the "start here" thread at earthquake2010.org


----------



## weatherbill (Sep 13, 2009)

2/3 days to go
Weatherbill Disclaimer


----------

